# Need Info..Big Rons Mk1 setup



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

does anyone happen to know the set up hes exactly running? i know a lot of people use R1 throttle bodies or GSXR ones but just curious. also kevinmcd's set up looked similar i believe. thanks in advance
















looking mainly for what all has to be done to make em work in sync on a vr6. just alil info would help before i dive in. thanks
sean


----------



## Mk2enthusiast (Oct 14, 2001)

*Re: Need Info..Big Rons Mk1 setup (corrado_sean2)*

okay, not to be a dick, but a search for "vr6 itb" had 53 results.
here was a good discussion with lots of info from the past...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1518433


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Need Info..Big Rons Mk1 setup (Mk2enthusiast)*

I can say they are NOT bike carbs or bike ITB's it is a bolt together kit with a custom manifold.
try this http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerosearch


----------



## vr666gli (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Need Info..Big Rons Mk1 setup (Svedka)*

i know bildon sells a pretty nice setup for vr's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Need Info..Big Rons Mk1 setup (vr666gli)*

They look like Jenvey's.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: Need Info..Big Rons Mk1 setup (need_a_VR6)*

dang, search freaks in the ITB forum too? 
must not have search good when i did cuz i was getting mainly 8v and what not. so sorry


----------



## frechem (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: Need Info..Big Rons Mk1 setup (corrado_sean2)*

I'll see if it says anything in the PVW's about them for either one of his cars.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: Need Info..Big Rons Mk1 setup (frechem)*

thanks man. im not sure if i have those issues or id look. which jenveys do most people use on a vr? i see a lot on their site


----------



## frechem (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: Need Info..Big Rons Mk1 setup (corrado_sean2)*

OK it says, "Jenvey 40mm ITBs on home-made inlet manifold, custom trumpets, K&N filters" out of the Jan 2007 PVW. I hope that helps. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## frechem (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: Need Info..Big Rons Mk1 setup (frechem)*

And an updated pic for good measure.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: Need Info..Big Rons Mk1 setup (frechem)*

awesome! thanks man. 
im guessing by custom manfifold, he angled the runners/plenums just a lil more to fit the jenveys side by side


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Need Info..Big Rons Mk1 setup (corrado_sean2)*

If you look at the dwgs on Jenvey's site they tell you the min spacing for TB's in that configuration. You can figure the rest out from there.


----------

